
Hevea project: H-principle, visualization and applications - sriku
http://hevea-project.fr/ENIndexHevea.html
======
balsamicus
Big name: John Nash (he's actually more famous for his embedding theorems in
the math community)

Not so big name: Candes (coauthor with Terence Tao of that compressed sensing
paper.)

This is their pure math roots. And I think this implies an overlooked class of
(almost foldable) origami.

[http://hevea-project.fr/ENPageToreDossierDePresse.html](http://hevea-
project.fr/ENPageToreDossierDePresse.html)

------
enriquto
The embedding of the flat torus is a mesmerizing construction. Every time you
see it, you are left speechless by its beauty.

------
stewbrew
So I guess it has nothing to do with
[http://hevea.inria.fr](http://hevea.inria.fr)

Is there a reason why French people like that name so much?

~~~
twic
It seems to be, roughly, a French word for latex rubber. Hence why it's used
for a LaTeX tool, and for a study on deformed surfaces.

~~~
seren
Hevea is the name of the tree producing rubber. (Actually the genus)[0]

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hevea](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hevea)

------
whage
Someone please explain us:

\- what the heck are we seeing

\- why is a twisted 3d object such a big deal

\- what are the applications

~~~
pavlov
Click on the headline to see an explanatory paragraph. (Terrible design. Why
is it hidden?)

Also, there is a detailed explanation on the site here: [http://hevea-
project.fr/ENPageToreDossierDePresse.html](http://hevea-
project.fr/ENPageToreDossierDePresse.html)

It's hidden behind a link labeled "Folder", which doesn't really make sense in
English (it's a direct translation of French "dossier").

~~~
andybak
OK. I think I've got it. It's a way to map a 2D square to 3 dimensions without
distorting distance. Is that right?

A simple torus mapping stretches distance in the x direction depending on
whether you're on the inside or outside of the torus - and the wrinkles fix
this.

(IANAM if that wasn't obvious)

------
nassyweazy
Source code link is not working.

